# New to grooming (new to Havs!)



## stillkate (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello,

I have a question about bathing and grooming. In the past I've only ever owned short, wiry haired dogs and so I don't know much about dogs with longer smooth hair. I don't know how to describe her cut so I've attached a picture. She is getting a little stinky and I want to give her a bath tomorrow but I'm wondering how to wash her muzzle. I honestly have _no idea_ how to do it. I'm totally new to this kind of grooming and would be very grateful for any advice. Even any links that people have that they would recommend that would be great!

I'm sure I'm going to have a gazillion questions and would really appreciate any and all input!

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I soap up that hair just like I do the rest of him. I don't use any special soap for the face, I just soap it up last and rinse it first. Repeat with conditioner.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ditto what Angie said, although you need to have a gentle, "tears free" forumla when working that close to the sensitive parts of thier face!
Often times I use a washcloth to wet it, scrub and then rinse ... 
oh and these guys CAN (and most of them on the forum do) get baths every week or so... unlike shorter breed dogs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

angiern2004 said:


> I soap up that hair just like I do the rest of him. I don't use any special soap for the face, I just soap it up last and rinse it first. Repeat with conditioner.


That's what I do too, though the shampoo I use on his whole body is a "tearless" formula. One other hint. I run the sprayer on as low a pressure as it will still work when rinsing his face. Some people use a cup to pour water over their heads instead. This may be gentler than the spray, but it takes longer too. I think Kodi just wants the head part over as fast as possible!:biggrin1: Just make sure that you DO rinse COMPLETELY. Left-over shampoo will make them itchy!

Remember... just like with a baby, the first bath is the hardest. Pretty soon you'll be a pro!:biggrin1::bathbaby:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

That's how I do it too. His shampoo is a "tearless" formula as well. Brody prefers the sprayer to the cup method (not that he LIKES the sprayer). I also put my fingers over his eyes as I do it.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

The first couple of baths are harder, as they get use to you and develop a trusting relationship, it will be come easier. If you feel move comfortable, use a cup to rinse her face, wash it last, rinse it first. Try to use a tearless shampoo, but make sure you wash it well. For the ears, I use my thumb to wash over the opening, but do not stick my soapy finger inside.

At this point (One & Three years old), I can bring the sprayer right against the line between the nose and the hair and my dogs will let me. I hold their face and bring mine close so they see me and know not to freak out, I talk to them with a soothing voice as I bathe them, especially the face.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

A great tip someone gave on the forum is to use one of these hair color applicators from Sally Beauty supply to rinse the face. SO much easier and only $1!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Julie,
Does Piper hang from your sink as well when you bathe her or is just the bottle? Hehe


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Julie,
> Does Piper hang from your sink as well when you bathe her or is just the bottle? Hehe


That's my custom anti-gravity bathroom 

I didn't even notice that picture was upside down when I posted it...ahhh, Mondays!


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Pipersmom said:


> A great tip someone gave on the forum is to use one of these hair color applicators from Sally Beauty supply to rinse the face. SO much easier and only $1!


oooooh i like that idea... Im gonna try that - thx


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I use the mixing bottles from Sally's also to mix the shampoo. Sally's was where I bought my very small cheapy thinning shears ($25-$35). The shears is what I use to cut between the eyes.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

I love a reason to go to Sally's


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I hold the dog by the chin hair, and point their muzzle downward, spray the shower head on top of their head. If you make sure their muzzle is pointing down, the water will not get in their ears, eyes, or nose. It's when they look up at you while you're spraying the water and they sniff the water and start snorting (water can also go in the ears like this). It's easier to dilute the shampoo in a mixing bottle with a pointy end to get the shampoo saturated on the face. I run a dab across the head and the top of the muzzle. I massage the head and ears, and scratch the shampoo on top of the muzzle and massage the eye gunky area. I will use a flea comb to comb out the eye gunk. Then I smear shampoo down the sides of the face, and put some in my hands. I massage the mouth area to clean the mustache and the sides of the face. Then rinse, rinse, rinse with the water by spraying on their head with the muzzle downward again. I also move the face left and right and put the spray right up to the sides of the face, tilt their head up and spray the neck. Move the ear forward to spray behind and around the ears. I always wash the dog twice, so repeat all of this again.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't bother with tearless soap and trooper has never been bothered by anything. Somedays I wonder if that's just a word they print on the bottle to make it enticing. 

Of course, I'm no expert on shampoo advertising. I just know trooper is never bothered, so long as its the last place soaped up and the first rinse. Sometimes he licks it off his moustache, though. I must be getting the scent just right if it's that appealing to him. Lol.


----------



## stillkate (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you all for the input! Today is the one week mark and I was trying to wait for as long as possible before I gave her the first bath. Give her more time to learn to trust me. But today is the day! I'm really, really thankful for the advice. I was/am very nervous to give her the first bath and all your posts have made me feel more confident that I'm not going to make her hate her bath. I'm going to try the various methods and I'll let you know how it goes!

Thank you!

Kate


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

stillkate said:


> Thank you all for the input! Today is the one week mark and I was trying to wait for as long as possible before I gave her the first bath. Give her more time to learn to trust me. But today is the day! I'm really, really thankful for the advice. I was/am very nervous to give her the first bath and all your posts have made me feel more confident that I'm not going to make her hate her bath. I'm going to try the various methods and I'll let you know how it goes!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Kate


Oh, we're not saying she's going to enjoy her bath... very few of them do! But they quickly learn that it's just part of life, and they submit with good grace. Many of them, including Kodi, don't like the bath itself, But LOVE being snuggled, all swaddled up in towels, AFTER their bath!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

stillkate said:


> Thank you all for the input! Today is the one week mark and I was trying to wait for as long as possible before I gave her the first bath. Give her more time to learn to trust me. But today is the day! I'm really, really thankful for the advice. I was/am very nervous to give her the first bath and all your posts have made me feel more confident that I'm not going to make her hate her bath. I'm going to try the various methods and I'll let you know how it goes!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Kate


Just wait until she gives you the pitiful, mournful look while she's having her bath. Quincy usually gets back at me by giving me a "hug" while he's being rinsed. So by the end, we're both soaked LOL 
Lots of cuddle time wrapped in a fluffy towel afterward is the best though


----------



## stillkate (Sep 6, 2012)

Not liking her bath I can live with. "Ok crazy lady you've ruin my life with your ineptitude" is the goal at this point. 

And the pitiful "my life sucks, I can't believe you're making me do this" looks don't work on me. I have a teenager lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

stillkate said:


> Not liking her bath I can live with. "Ok crazy lady you've ruin my life with your ineptitude" is the goal at this point.
> 
> And the pitiful "my life sucks, I can't believe you're making me do this" looks don't work on me. I have a teenager lol


Oh, if you're used to dealing with a teenager, this job will be a piece of CAKE!!!ound: The huggy time in the towel will be YOUR reward as much as hers... and something we RARELY get from a teenager!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I remember I gave Bumi a bath the day after we got home. I figure if he was going to hate me, we should get it over with from the get go! ound: To my surprise, he was very mellow and wasn't bothered by the bath.
Now Toby, he looked like a rat and tried to dig his way out of the laundry sink. ound:


----------

